# Need Help bad!!



## Pistola Pedro (May 19, 2007)

Hey guys, I went to the range tpday and had a blast. The P99 was dead on. The problem arose when I finished cleaning it at home. I tried to put the slide back on and it just will not close properly. The last 1/8th of an inch is almost impossible. Any and all help would be appreciated.
Pete


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You need to get ahold of JEnglish or Shipwreck to help you with that one. Good luck.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

How did you clean it ??
just fieldstripped it or did you take out the striker too ???
I would take it appart again... make sure you got all the parts where they need to be and try it again....
It's hard to pinpoint what is wrong sight unseen and not knowing what you done while cleaning....


----------



## Pistola Pedro (May 19, 2007)

*Confessions*

Okay, at the risk of being torn to bits for my stupidity I have a confession. I forced ( using quite a bit of power....I'm 6'2" 230lbs ) and was able to get the slide back on the frame all of the way. The slide seemed to be pushed up a little higher than normal as I could see through the crack between slide and frame easier than normal. The pistol would cycle and function so I thought maybe everything was good so I took it back apart to see if I could reassemble without any trouble. Well I couldn't and I'm done trying. I know the problem is somewhere in the frame in the triggering mechanism. It might be the frame part of the decocking mechanism, I'm not sure. Someone help please, I don't want to have to send my gun away!
Pete
P.S. yes I have checked the striker and such and I know without a doubt that the problem is not anywhere on the slide.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't think you find any harassment here. It's a good group.

Is there a chance you can post a few pics of the frame? We could compare with our own frames that way.


----------



## Pistola Pedro (May 19, 2007)

Sorry, No pics and so far, no one seems to have ever encountered this problem before. I'll take it to my dealer and have them send it back in for me.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Whne you "forced" the slide back at reassembly.... did the rear metal plates that align the slide and frame (the plates that the slide rides on) make it into the sliderails???
Did you take appart the entire slide or just field strip it ?
I think some more info is requiered here.....


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

Try pressing down on the back end of the slide as you assemble it. Make sure the slide is flat without the gap you mentioned. Apply only reasonable pressure. 
I know you can over power it at your weight and size, I speak from experience being 6' 3" & 248 lbs.:smt1099


----------



## Pistola Pedro (May 19, 2007)

Hey guys, I took it to the dealer and he had the same thoughts as me. The problem is not with the slide or frame itself but rather with one of the parts of the firing control assembly group ( part 32 for those following along in their manuals ) seems to be messed up and is blocking up the way. We're sending it in to see what Walther ( or rather S&W ) can do for me. I will say that I'm quite optimistic because I once had to send in it's little brother because of a damaged barrel due to excessive lead build up in one shooting session and I received a new barrel as well as a free mag and I didn't even have to pay for shipping. Hopefully this is every bit as painless, but I'll still miss having my main pistol for a few weeks. I'll let you guys know what the eventual diagnosis is.
Pete


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man - sorry to hear that. Hope its all fixed.

This may seem stupid, but U didn't have a mag in while reassembling it did U? That would block it.


----------



## Pistola Pedro (May 19, 2007)

*Thanks for trying*

Yeah, thanks for trying anyhow Shipwreck. I should hear back within a week and I'll let ya'all know. Oh and also, I actually think that you can leave an unloaded mag in as long as you hold down the slide release. Don't quote me on that though.
Pete


----------



## Pistola Pedro (May 19, 2007)

*The Outcome*

Well my range sent it in to Walther/S&W for repair and it was back within a two and a half weeks of the day I sent it off. Apparently the sear block had malfunctioned and so it was replaced. I don't know what else they did while they were in there, but man this baby really reassembles like a dream now. Even smoother than when I bought it.
The range had just opened when I went to pick it up and there were three State troopers doing an inspection of the range. I tested my P99 for function with 10 rounds of slow fire and then 10 rounds as close to fully automatic as I could get. Their eyes went wide on the other side of the glass. It was great! When I came out they all wanted to know how I did that so I showed them how there Glocks would do pretty much the same thing if they didn't let the trigger all of the way back out but instead just waited for the trigger reset click and then squeezed again. They looked like kids on Christmas when they took some lanes to try it out. So yet again ( this is the 5th time ), I showed Glock owners how to get the most out of their pistol. 
So I got my pistol back and she's performing beautifully, turnaround time was quick, cost was $0.00, and I got to teach some Glockers a thing or two about their own guns. Great day!!!:mrgreen:
There's your update
Pete


----------

